
Politics necessarily creates divisions - ghosh
http://scripting.com/2014/04/03/politicsNecessarilyCreatesDivisions.html
======
saraid216
Dude, Winer. You used to be a pioneer. Go back to doing that, rather than
trying to ride gravy trains by commenting on the latest controversy.

We _really need_ stronger tools for discussion to make tectonic changes in
political culture, and we're almost certainly going to have to depend on
innovation on the Internet to build those. Help us do that. If you're not
trying to reinstate Eich, there is no point to your post as, for serious,
evidenced by the reason you had to turn off comments.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> We _really need_ stronger tools for discussion to make tectonic changes in
> political culture

One of the primary purposes of all political structures is to prevent tectonic
changes, especially to themselves. This concept is nearly incoherent; a
political culture where tectonic change is easily accomplished is better
described as a lack of political culture.

~~~
saraid216
Right now our political culture can be described, for instance, as "Money is
speech." Changing that would be tectonic.

It's not our systems of governance that this would necessarily change; it's
our political culture.

